# Creative Ways to Weigh sheep



## shepherdO (Jul 17, 2019)

Any idea?

I typically just guess weight in adult sheep, and I don't have a method to weigh lambs other than just hoist them up and step on a bathroom scale, which then takes about 30 seconds of perfect stillness before it registers.  I did this last year with a 105 lb lamb and it was difficult to say the least!

Any ideas of how to do this without purchasing an expensive crate scale system?

Thanks!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/we...MIsJqQ5a-84wIVksDACh1C3gA6EAQYBCABEgLCpfD_BwE

Check these out.   You can buy/make  sling for the lamb.  Pretty inexpensive for weight they handle.


----------



## shepherdO (Jul 17, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/we...MIsJqQ5a-84wIVksDACh1C3gA6EAQYBCABEgLCpfD_BwE
> 
> Check these out.   You can buy/make  sling for the lamb.  Pretty inexpensive for weight they handle.



Hmm... I couldn't get the link to work...


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 17, 2019)

Can you just tape them?  Most folks do this with livestock.


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 18, 2019)

This is how we do it here.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/know-...er_goat_how-to-calculate-sheep-or-goat-weight


----------

